# DM looking for Trainers to transform into Horny Pokémon’s



## Maunzer (Jun 8, 2021)

Hello !

I am looking for People who would be interested in doing a small group to around the idea of Erotic Evolutions.
The Base Plot is: Team Rocket kidnaps a group of Trainers to turn them into Horny Pokémon,
The only kinks off limits Are currently Bathroom stuff and Injections
If there are any questions just ask !
I hope to hear from you


----------



## Kora2001 (Jun 8, 2021)

Hmm, maybe I could try?


----------



## Maunzer (Jun 8, 2021)

Sure what Pokémon would you like to become ?


----------



## Kora2001 (Jun 8, 2021)

Oh, sorry, but I don’t know yet.


----------



## Maunzer (Jun 8, 2021)

No problem ! We will talk further In pms


----------



## Doom11 (Jun 8, 2021)

I could maybe do a RP with you, but it would depend on the Pokemon and if you would do female X female.


----------



## Maunzer (Jun 9, 2021)

MxM, FXF , FXM Are all things which can happen


----------

